# New picture of Vaus in puppy cut!



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

I attempted to do a show puppy clip on him today. I think I did ok for my first time. I couldn't get him to stand up on the table very long without sitting down, he was a little nervous!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a pretty boy!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwwww


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, very beautiful boy!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

He's a big boy! very handsome!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very handsome! Nice job!_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Vaus looks great. We just clipped ours back real short for the summer. Sure miss the way they looked in their pretty longer coats, but the bathing and grooming will be a lot easier on us now. You might know that the weather had been running close to 100 degrees lately and now that our spoos have been clipped short the temp. has dropped about 30 degrees and it is rainning today.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Vaus is very handsome. Nice job!


----------



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW~~ hes a nice looking boy. I have the same problem,,,,mine gets tired of standing on the table as well, and has to take a "nap".
CeCe


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Vaus looks good in his new "doo".


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

CeCe said:


> WOW~~ hes a nice looking boy. I have the same problem,,,,mine gets tired of standing on the table as well, and has to take a "nap".
> CeCe


_LOL...Billy is a lazy boy and tries to lay down all the time!!_ :laugh:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

He has lots of hair. Very cute though. He will learn to stand longer as he gets older.


----------

